# Show off your rare or unusual anodizing, coatings, surface treatments



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

Here are some of mine to start off. In the front is a one of a kind Luter 18650 triple mod power bank light.

In back from left to right are an etched mokume gane CR2 light from Photon Fanatic, a Little Killer AAA light with colored swirl anodizing, a CPF ARC Light Lot 1 Camo AAA, a Modamag Draco 10280/10440 light with black titanium nitride coating, and a Modamag Drake 10180 with the same.


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

I've also got a little collection of five rainbow anodized 3D Maglite Spectrums that I'll put up soon.

For now, this will do:


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

Oops, forgot my new Thrunite TiS AAA flamed titanium. The flaming process produces an "oil slick" like rainbow effect:


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

And here's a better photo of the swirl anodizing on the Little Killer:


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2015)

magellan said:


> ....
> Modamag Draco 10280/10440 light with black titanium nitride coating, and a Modamag Drake 10180 with the same.
> ....



TiN usually looks "gold" ....

I find that coating color is often difficult to assess in photos (due to lighting variations, reflections, white balance, etc), but could those be TiCN and DLC respectively?


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

archimedes said:


> TiN usually looks "gold" ....
> 
> I find that coating color is often difficult to assess in photos (due to lighting variations, reflections, white balance, etc), but could those be TiCN and DLC respectively?



They're not DLC (although that would be nice ).

Good point about the gold color. My notes on these though say they are the AlTiN (titanium nitride over aluminum body) versions. I'll see if I can find the original thread and confirm that.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2015)

magellan said:


> They're not DLC (although that would be nice ).
> 
> Good point about the gold color. My notes on these though say they are the AlTiN (titanium nitride over aluminum body) versions. I'll see if I can find the original thread and confirm that.



AlTiN is not TiN over Al .... AlTiN is usually AlTiN over Ti


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

Ahh. For some reason I was thinking it was a two stage coating. It is just one coating over titanium? So is the AlTiN color blackish or black?

I think these were in fact titanium--at least they should have been for the price.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2015)

magellan said:


> Ahh. For some reason I was thinking it was a two stage coating. It is just one coating over titanium? So is the AlTiN color blackish or black?
> 
> I think these were in fact titanium--at least they should have been for the price.



AlTiN is sorta grayish-purple-black ... ???

For reference ...

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho...-the-killer-ti-aaa-keychain-light-â-â-â


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

Okay, I would say the Draco looks like that as in the photo. But the Drake is more pure black, which suggests it isn't, unless there's a black variation.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 2, 2015)

AlTiN is "Blackish", DLC is black. I have more, love coatings, ano....


Blue / Grey HAIII from exotic coating run a few years back (6?)








McGizmo's "oil slick mule", believe EN of some sort of finish (body only, Ti Mule head with some ano in the grooves. Houses a UV LED).







DLC on BB Haiku







Much better photo of DLC on McGizmo 2-pak







Splash Ano


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2015)

nfetterly said:


> ....I have more, love coatings, ano....
> ....



I like coatings too ... 

Have Type II, HA, EN, Cr, anodized Ti, TiN, AlTiN, TiCN, DLC, maybe others ?


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

archimedes said:


> AlTiN is not TiN over Al .... AlTiN is usually AlTiN over Ti



All right, I found my original notes. It is the very limited edition Modamag "Draco Rocket with TiCN coating" that I bought from CPF member Blackfly about six months ago. Those were his words. So it is the TiCN as you suggested. There were less than 20 made. You might have seen the WTS thread.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 2, 2015)

magellan said:


> Awesome!



I've got some more stuff with Matt (slippery slug) right now for some ano work.. Guy is a master...


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

archimedes said:


> I like coatings too ...
> 
> Have Type II, HA, EN, Cr, anodized Ti, TiN, AlTiN, TiCN, DLC, maybe others ?



Nice!

I also need to post my zirconium coated Veleno Designs Helix Zi.

I hadn't thought about EN or HA III but I have a couple of those too. Will post those next.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2015)

... CR2 powered UV


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow!

What is that?


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

Okay, since Cr, HA III, EN, and Zi got mentioned, here's mine, from left to right:

Veleno Designs Helix Zi, Modamag chrome Draco, electroless nickel TnC Extreme Micro Turbo, and a Peak Volcan HA III with QTC.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2015)

magellan said:


> Wow!
> 
> What is that?


Custom ... ?

(TranquillityBase, and others)


----------



## magellan (Jul 2, 2015)

Okay, thanks. Very cool looking light.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2015)

magellan said:


> Okay, thanks. Very cool looking light.


Thank you.

You, and @nfetterly , have some amazing torches too


----------



## magellan (Jul 3, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You, and @nfetterly , have some amazing torches too



Thanks! 

This is is turning out to be a very interesting thread already. 

Also, I just bought another Luter light:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?402350-Custom-Titanium-Quad-XPG-26650


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 3, 2015)

magellan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is is turning out to be a very interesting thread already.
> 
> ...



I think I totally missed when that Quad came up (good, I'm selling, not buying).
I have Luter's right angle triple Nichia 219B light.


----------



## magellan (Jul 3, 2015)

nfetterly said:


> I think I totally missed when that Quad came up (good, I'm selling, not buying).
> I have Luter's right angle triple Nichia 219B light.



Very cool. That's an awesome light if it's the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## jonwkng (Jul 4, 2015)

TiN coated SPY 007.


----------



## magellan (Jul 4, 2015)

Very nice! Had not yet seen a golden TiN one.


----------



## Thud1023 (Jul 4, 2015)

That TiN Spy is my all time favorite, very cool!
Here are a couple of my anodized.


----------



## magellan (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice Muyshondt. What's the other one?


----------



## magellan (Jul 4, 2015)

I know a patina doesn't really qualify as a "surface treatment" but this Steigarwald "The Sphere" AA light in bronze is pretty unusual so I thought I'd post it. It has a Captain Nemo/Nautilus inspired look to it: 

URL=http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/image.jpg2_zpskvm7o99b.jpg.html]



[/URL]


----------



## Thud1023 (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow, cool light!

Previous pic is a Luter, CR2 angle light.

Regards


----------



## magellan (Jul 4, 2015)

Ahh, that's the Luter, very cool!


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 4, 2015)

magellan said:


> I know a patina doesn't really qualify as a "surface treatment" but this Steigarwald "The Sphere" AA light in bronze is pretty unusual so I thought I'd post it. It has a Captain Nemo/Nautilus inspired look to it:
> 
> URL=http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/image.jpg2_zpskvm7o99b.jpg.html]
> 
> ...



I almost bought one similar to this, great stuff!!!


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 4, 2015)

Thud1023 said:


> Wow, cool light!
> 
> Previous pic is a Luter, CR2 angle light.
> 
> Regards



I've got the Luter 18350 angle light, I could not help myself when I saw it - if I've been drinking I need to stay off here...


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 4, 2015)

magellan, Nice photos! I think its about time we saw a group shot of your collection.


----------



## sinner-cpf (Jul 4, 2015)

should've posted in the copper thread but i think its kind a unique, semi natural, slightly shiny, rainbow patina. It usually takes 3-4 days to get this kind of surface on copper.


----------



## magellan (Jul 4, 2015)

Okay, here's a bit of a group photo and still relevant to the thread. These are the Maglite Spectrums I promised, except I couldn't find the fifth one. Anyway, here are the four with three Maglite AA gold plate (not gold color ano which exists also) over brass thrown in from the mid-80s. For AA lights they're quite heavy which is one way you can tell them from the gold ano besides not being as deep a gold color.

URL=http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/image.jpg1_zpsqd4mvgg9.jpg.html]



[/URL]


----------



## magellan (Jul 4, 2015)

sinner-cpf said:


> should've posted in the copper thread but i think its kind a unique, semi natural, slightly shiny, rainbow patina. It usually takes 3-4 days to get this kind of surface on copper.




Very nice! 

Well, if I can post the Steigerwald bronze you can post your coppers.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 5, 2015)

More....

TNC light









​
MBI Core




​
Tain








​
Now - the ones I REALLY like and would be the last ones I sell (any of the rest I would sell)
McGizmo PDs, in first photo below the order is;
AlTiN (XR-19), Chrome, Custom HAIII, HAIII, Ti










​


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 5, 2015)

^ Captian Nemo/ Nautilus/SteamPunk coolness! I've never seen its equal. 

~ Chance

Oops! Didn't realize I wasn't [email protected]@king at the last page when I posted the above.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 5, 2015)

nfetterly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wow::kewlpics:
*AWESOME!!!*


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 5, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> nfetterly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wow::kewlpics:
> *AWESOME!!!*



I have a problem......


----------



## magellan (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome indeed!

I especially like the rainbow plus splash ano on the Ottavino's and the TnC. 

Who did those by the way?


----------



## magellan (Jul 5, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ Captian Nemo/ Nautilus/SteamPunk coolness! I've never seen its equal.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Oops! Didn't realize I wasn't [email protected]@king at the last page when I posted the above.



Thanks!

Not my most expensive but certainly my most uniquely "themed" light.


----------



## sinner-cpf (Jul 5, 2015)

Impressive collection there, the chrome on the PD does stand out, so shiny, precious!


----------



## archimedes (Jul 5, 2015)

Definitely looks like the work of @theslippyslug ( formerly known as @ukmidnite ) , as previously mentioned 

Great thread, here ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?332371-Titanium-Anodizing


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 6, 2015)

magellan said:


> Awesome indeed!
> 
> I especially like the rainbow plus splash ano on the Ottavino's and the TnC.
> 
> Who did those by the way?



PM sent


----------



## magellan (Jul 6, 2015)

I just posted this over on the CR2 thread but it's appropriate here too. I recently added two more Task Light II models from Photon Fanatic to the two I already had, so here's a group photo. Fred said he only had a few left so I couldn't resist buying the last two.


----------



## magellan (Jul 6, 2015)

nfetterly said:


> PM sent



Thanks for the info!


----------

